# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  اعلان للخريجين

## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعلان للخريجين والف مبروك سلفا..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يسامحك يا عمار فكرتها جديدة طلعت الها زمان بس على كل حال الله يعطيك العافية

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اسمع عمار والله بصير الخرجيين عالصيف . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

